# Still loved. Forever missed.



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Satuday will be one year since I lost my Shadow to DM. It still hurts so bad! 

I wanted to say something special about my boy but I can't find the words. 












RIP my Shadow. I love you always and forever!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

The first picture gave me a tear  RIP beautiful


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs: I never have the words so I'll just give you a hug.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sometimes words are not necessary. Cherish the memories.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hugs:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

You said it best with the first picture...Bless him.

Continue to run free beloved Shadow...


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hugs!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm really sorry. It was 1 year ago last week that I lost my heart dog, Elsa. I thought it would get easier but it still really hurts.
I'm sure Shadow and Elsa are running free somewhere. Hugs to you!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

We sure miss them, those pictures make me cry and miss Cody so, but comforting too knowing they are with us still, but safe in a wonderful place.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks all for your kind words and hugs :wub: I'm glad to know I'm not alone in still being emotional after a year. I saw this on my way home this afternoon and it was so bright and brilliant. Wish the picture turned out better but it made me start crying all over again.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aww  wish dogs lived as long as people  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

2 years today and still hurting. Miss you every day Shadow! :teary:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Almost two years...when Felony the pitbull passed, Havoc's trainer gave me flowers. They were --as she said--"just supermarket mums" but I planted them in a pot in the yard and they are the latest blooming flowers in my yard and a glorious purple. They are spectacular this year and the only fresh blooms.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Almost two years...when Felony the pitbull passed, Havoc's trainer gave me flowers. They were --as she said--"just supermarket mums" but I planted them in a pot in the yard and they are the latest blooming flowers in my yard and a glorious purple. They are spectacular this year and the only fresh blooms.


That is awesome.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

It's a real comfort.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, it was two years ago that I lost my girl, Elsa. I'm sure Elsa and Shadow are running free somewhere. I thought it would get easier after two years, but it still hurts


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

After two years,(oct. 25th) I still miss Dixie. You are not alone.

Dixie was my golden girl.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Shiva died 3 years ago on November 16th and would have been 5 on Thanksgiving this year... It has been a pretty sad time for me I always think about her a lot this time of year  But they are all in a better place I know they are all happy and I try to be too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh those anniversaries are hard. So sorry.


----------



## Xray (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous dog, looks almost just like my boy I just lost.
Condolences. Whats DM by the way ?


----------

